# Hi! I am new and need some help..alot of help!



## ladyT (Mar 8, 2004)

I have been lurking when I can and have decided to ask for some help/advice. I have been working out and eating healthy/ "low" carbs since the beginning of this year. I am a 33-yr old female, 5'8, 190lbs. I was a gymnist until I had 2 children and gained a ton of weight, which was all a long time ago. 

Bringing you up to today, I am going to the gym 4-5 days a week. 1 hour cardio or a spinning class, then about 1/2hr-45 minutes doing weights. As for food alot of protien and salads and water.  I still drink cofee and the ocassional diet coke. I have not lost any weight in 3 weeks. UGH! I am smaller than what I was and I know there is no such thing as spot reduction and genetics play a huge part. But it seems my stomach (the baby pouch) and my arms are never going to get in shape!    

The motivation on this site is terrific! I would appreciate any input into my situation and how I can continue to lose weight and increase muscle and look good. Again I appreciate your input.

P.S. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

Be sure to read the stickies at the top of the training and diet sections!

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

ladyT welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------

